# Buck miniature goat in trouble



## PsychoRoo (Mar 26, 2016)

I have three miniature goats, a buck, a doe, and a wether, all alpine mix. Everybody was fine yesterday, went out this morning and the buck can barely stand up. When he does his front legs won't straighten up and they shake. He doesn't look good at all and just lies down without eating. He did try and get some hay from the feeder but couldn't stand up long enough. Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 26, 2016)

Sorry he's having trouble...  can you take his temperature?  What color are his eyelids? (pale or white is bad, dark pink to red is good).  Do you have a vet you can call?  Do you have any Nutridrench you can give him?

I'd put some hay where he can reach it, if he will eat and doesn't look bloated - but hopefully a goat person will chime in on whether that's a good idea or not - there may be something possible going on I'm not covering.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 26, 2016)

@Southern by choice @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @goatgurl  ?
Hope your buck is feeling better soon!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2016)

I think @norseofcourse advice is best
How old is he ?
If he isn't eating you should probably get a vet involved


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 26, 2016)

How old is he?
What is current status?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 26, 2016)

Totally agree with Norse about checking eyelid color and temp taking.  Is it possible he's been injured?  If he is interested in eating I'd definitely put food within his reach and separate the other goats so they can't get to him.  Nutri-drench is a good idea.  Hope you can get in touch with a vet and get him some help.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 26, 2016)

I agree with everyone else but my next thought with a buck would be urinary calculi.  You need to get a vet involved.  Sorry I don't have any other ideas.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 27, 2016)

I agree with the above posters. 

How is he doing today?


----------

